# Indian Lake



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

How's the saugeye and crappie bite? Interested in the main lake only. No spots needed. Just curious on lake conditions.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Both are good, getting better each day


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Thinking about heading that way in couple weeks. Have they finished the work on the spillway?


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

cast-off said:


> Thinking about heading that way in couple weeks. Have they finished the work on the spillway?


drove by last week, would say it's about 90% done.
It makes a lot of sense the way the spillway zig zags.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Heard the saugeye were tight lipped last night with that front rolling thru. Hopefully this weekend they will turn back on


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hopefully tonight is better or my hour plus drive home is going to suck.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

It was an average night. Very crowded on the South Bank but here are three real nice keepers!


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

fishwendel2 said:


> View attachment 258940
> It was an average night. Very crowded on the South Bank but here are three real nice keepers!


Nice! What did you catch them on? I am headed out in a few. I plan on fishing that side of the lake. It looks like 22 MPH winds today with 46 MPH gusts. Seriously? I may get blown into Cranberries. Stay safe fellas.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

osuangler said:


> Nice! What did you catch them on? I am headed out in a few. I plan on fishing that side of the lake. It looks like 22 MPH winds today with 46 MPH gusts. Seriously? I may get blown into Cranberries. Stay safe fellas.


Stick baits after dark.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Nice catches. I was at one location earlier in the week. One spot on the lake i kept missing them, but saw some caught by others (mainly jacks). Went to another spot and caught over a dozen in a short period, 3.25 Joshy Solar Flare. Water was stained then, so I could imagine its darker now - fish are still biting though.  Might be back Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Tough day on the lake but I caught a nice 2+ pounder. I floated dream bridge and saw nothing. I trolled South Bank and Oldfield and only had the one hit on a blue and chrome stick bait in 6.5 FOW. They are there and I'll be back.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Fished it today from 4:15-8:15. Strong winds in my face but the bites made it worthwhile. Caught 6 total with 3 keepers.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

was there friday night and from 8 in evening bite came in waves was just walming shoreline casting Joshy swims and jerkbaits found a area with alot of fish all said an done hit 31 keeper size with 13 over 21" biggest right at 25" most all of tbe biggest girls went back. 6 shorts as well. chrome Smithwicks and lime crush worked well in the bright moon light. girls were rolling spawn is on.


----------

